# Does your van tick these boxes



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are looking to update our van but having trouble ticking all the boxes.
Does your van have;

A fixed bed with a large garage.
full size fridge with separate freezer.
A hob but with oven large enough to cook a whole chicken for example.
Heating in rear while travelling.
Good insulation for winter travelling.
Cruise control and reversing camera ........both of these we could add later of course.

If you have all this can you tell me the make and model of your van please? 
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Might hit a bigger audience if a Mod could move you out of Ereaders.

Mod Note.
Thanks Blizzard. Will do. (Thought it was the title of a book at first! :lol: )


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hymer B614 has all; I have never done it but imagine that you possibly could run the heating on gas whilst travelling. No doubt some-one will correct me and tell you that you need a van with a diesel Eberspacher...
Large garage takes 4+ bikes plus kayaks plus loads more.
Reasonably sized fridge and seperate freezer.
Three ring hob plus oven/grill
Double floor insulation all heated inc garage
Large double transverse bed
Cruise control as standard, reversing camera retro-fitted.
Fiat 2.8JTD, 25mpg
Cheers!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi GreyGit

Well mine does...well almost. the startail I have has a fixed bed and storage underneath. In the autocruise vans with fixed beds the bed is at normal level so you dont get a "garage" so to speak underneath but theres plenty of room. If you but a van with a garage you have to be a bit careful not to fill it up with stuff so that its so heavy that the van is dangerous. So a couple of bikes is OK but full of beer and wine ? perhaps not.

Otherwiose we have afull size cooker and we will be cooking a turkey (crown) and a leg of pork.

It had a large fridge and seperate freezer (175L)

The heating can be left on whilst travelling and this is a truma gas/electric como heater. Obviousuly travelling is on gas.

the fresh and waste tanks are underfloor but have frost heaters to prevent freezing in winter.

It has an option pack to add a sat nav and combined rear camera which i have got. i dont have cruise control but this is an add on or if you have a new van can always be specified as its nothing to do with the coverter as its a base vehicle option.

I hope that helps

Phill


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of the larger Frankia vans will fit your bill. In fact probably most of the larger continental vans will, Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hymervanman said:


> No doubt some-one will correct me and tell you that you need a van with a diesel Eberspacher...


Or >Alde Heating system< fitted with an engine heat exchanger?

You can always go for a custom build!

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

Eura Mobil Mercedes 816 Alkove or
Eura Mobil Mercedes 866 A Class

Or as Ernie Said, many Frankia's

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

My Kontiki 679!

Not winterised as German vans are, but we lived through winter 2010-2011 at minus 18 degrees in it!

Russell


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Concorde Charisma 8** on Iveco Daily or M.A.N. chassis.

Ticks all of the boxes and more...such as the 1,200 kg payload!


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Pilote Explorateur "A" class models have all you want - but haven't tried the chicken in the oven yet ...

Cheers 'n' Beers

Nigel Crompton


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Yep my van appears to tick all your boxes and more :roll: 

The Alde heating has a heat exchanger which using the engine coolant when driving to heat the back which works very well

Extra items

Electrically heated floor to keep your feet warm in the morning

Undrefloor storage and a large garage over the fixed rear bed

Lovely heated drivers and passangers seats

have a look at the Burstner Elegance i821

Great build quality supported by excellent customer care IMHO

Stewart


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Good Morning,

My Frankia 1800 has everything you require - and more.

Large fixed double over 2 garages. one for the bikes. The bed rises and falls on electric motors to give different heights in the garages.

4 burner cooker with oven and grill. Fridge with seperate freezer.

Cruise control and camera - both retro fitted.

The rear heating runs from the engine i.e. the same as the cab heating, so perfectly safe when underway.

The van is fully winterised with all services contained within a heated double floor.

Downsides; 8.2 metres long, on a tag axle. You appreciate the size in terms of comfort and living space but not when you are cleaning the van. Thermal screens probably have to be custom made rather than off the shelf like more popular models. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi

Our Kentucky Camp Estro 5 ticks all lyour boxes.

We put in our own reversing camera and it's got a Webasto. 

I'm not sure about it being fully winterized but we stayed toasty warm when we used it all last winter in sub zero temps and also spent a week in the Alps last February. 

Jill


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

If you want a British van then the Elddis Aspire 255 has everything you need except the garage. Masses of room under the bed though.

Alde heating, large fridge freezer, winter pack, reversing camera etc.

Plus they are are adding a free payload upgrade for new vans. (just after I bought mine with a chassis upgrade) 

http://www.elddis.co.uk/aspire/features.html

We are loving ours so far.


----------



## superted (Jun 23, 2008)

adria coral 660sp


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Van ticks all the boes*

Hello
I fully agree with Stewart. Burstner Elegance 821i. We have full timed in our's for 4 1/2 years. Absolutely lovely.

Neil


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine does


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*TICK ALL THE BOXES*

hi well my new van ticks all the boxes and a lot more good allround a class from pilote cheers mike


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi

As Stewart & Neil have said..Burstner Elegance i821G... Fantastic van  

Gorgeous looking too :wink: 

Janice


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

RS fits the bill.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, ticks all the boxes

Adria Coral Supreme SL

Pre wired for reversing camera, reversing sensors fitted

Back travel heater fitted as standard

Aldra


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

I suspect the range of motorhomes that fit the criteria you have given will be quite large - as shown by the replies to date. Our Dethleffs certainly does.

Any weight/length/cost/age/number of berths/belted seats etc considerations to be taken into account?


Regards,
John


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Rapido 990MHV has all the above requirements.


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Burstner Aviani 725i ticks all boxes.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We are looking to update our van but having trouble ticking all the boxes.
Does your van have;

A fixed bed with a large garage. = yes garage can be stood up in

full size fridge with separate freezer. = no separate freezer

A hob but with oven large enough to cook a whole chicken for example. 3 burner Smev and Smev oven, but we've only used it for warming food, not roasting :black:

Heating in rear while travelling. very yes a button on the dash sends heat to the 2 belted dinette seat.

Good insulation for winter travelling. very yes toasty warm

Cruise control and reversing camera ........both of these we could add later of course. Very yes yes wouldn't be without either now

If you have all this can you tell me the make and model of your van please? 
Thanks


Laika ecovip 7RG and it's for sale too


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Does the 990MHV have a large garage under the bed, I thought it was too small for bikes etc and crossed it off our wish list.

Martin


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback folks, I will have to do some searches on the net to check um all out.
Gary


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Ozzyjohn said:


> I suspect the range of motorhomes that fit the criteria you have given will be quite large - as shown by the replies to date. Our Dethleffs certainly does. Any weight/length/cost/age/number of berths/belted seats etc considerations to be taken into account?


This is the point I was going to make. For example, I have to have a van which is no longer than 6m, else Westminster won't give me a residents parking permit.

I think I have pretty much most of those things, given I have a small van
* fixed double bed
* large garage
* winterised
* full size fridge and freezer 
* cruise control, reversing camera, sensor

But for an oven, I need a Remoska, as no built in oven. Not a big problem I don't think.

As for heating in the back whilst travelling, the heating in the front easily does the back too.

I'm a bit confused by the people who say that they run their gas heating whilst travelling. Isn't that a bit dangerous?

Of course, if you run the heating before travelling and then turn it off, the front heating should be enough to keep it topped up.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Ours hasn't been mentioned yet - LeVoyageur (made by Pilote group).
If new they will fit anything you want.
If used you will find that most owners have specofied very highly as that is the market they are aimed at.
The UK importers (Hayes) are very disappointing IMO and doesn't do the marque any favours.
Patrick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HeatherChloe said:


> I'm a bit confused by the people who say that they run their gas heating whilst travelling. Isn't that a bit dangerous?


Perfectly legal if they have a >> Secumotion << fitted Heather, though whether it's completely safe or not is debatable.

Dave


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Van tick my boxes*

HeatherChloe

Hello Heather. Our van, Elegance i821, has heating that you can use when on the move. It is not run on gas, but a simple heat exchanger.
The heat from the engine cooling system via the heat exchanger warms the central heating system. So no gas dead safe,cheap and very warm when you park up.

Neil


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gary, you haven't specified the need for a decent payload which would be number one on most experienced users list. It would exclude some of the vehicles mentioned previously.

Ron


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Chausson Allegro 94, fits the bill as well.

No reversing camera, but pre wired.

Also, nice payload on 4t Ducato Maxi.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

and I think our Burstner Solano fits the bill too. We also have underfloor heating which is lovely, I wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have found a Chausson van that ticks most of our boxes, one of the boxes being diesel heating, but I'm sure one sales "person" said that you have to have at least half a tank of diesel for it to work.
Does anyone know if this is correct?
Gary


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Greygit


You said "one of the boxes being diesel heating, but I'm sure one sales "person" said that you have to have at least half a tank of diesel for it to work. 
Does anyone know if this is correct?"


that may be correct regarding the fuel pick up in the diesel tank (though I would guess at a quarter not half but you would need to check this - also get a demonstration of this heater running as they can be noisy especially for your neigbours)

its a safeguard to stop the heater draining the shared diesel tank

after all would you want to empty your fuel tank using the diesel heater at the expense of not having enough fuel to drive off the next day ?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

trek said:


> Hi Greygit
> 
> You said "one of the boxes being diesel heating, but I'm sure one sales "person" said that you have to have at least half a tank of diesel for it to work.
> Does anyone know if this is correct?"
> ...


Hi Trek
Yep I thought it might be a safety thingy so you didn't run out of diesel but half a tank seems a bit much, hopefully your right that it's more than likely a quarter. 
Good point regarding the noise factor I hadn't thought of that I will have to get a demo before deciding on buying as it also heats the water.
Gary


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine fits the bill. Euramobil 640VB. 

Large garage. Check
Fully winterised. Check
Fixed bed. Check
Large oven. Check
Tower fridge and separate freezer. Check
Diesel heating. No but can be easily retro fitted.
Cruise control. Check
Reversing camera (fitted by Rhino on here). Check


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

greygit said:


> clipped..........A fixed bed with a large garage.
> full size fridge with separate freezer.
> A hob but with oven large enough to cook a whole chicken for example.
> Heating in rear while travelling.
> ...


Hi Gary,

Apart from the cruise control and reversing camera, our Hymer E690 MH fitted the bill back in 1999 when it was built, and it has a large payload, (even larger now :wink: ).

It may be worth going for an older low mileage MH to get everything on your wish list. 
For example, a member on here has gone from a 2/3 year old Autocruise to a 03 Reg low miler Euromobile, in order to get the high spec and quality German build. It's a right cracker of a MH. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well mine,, Burstner 850, fits all the requirements and more, bulit on a 5 ton Iveco, 3000kg tow capacity, full size separate shower, 2.8TD

A fixed bed with a large garage. YES VERY
full size fridge with separate freezer. YES
A hob but with oven large enough to cook a whole chicken for example. YES
Heating in rear while travelling. YES Alde heating, via engine, and reversible, (To heat engine)
Good insulation for winter travelling. YES Full double floor winter
set up
Cruise control and reversing camera ........both of these we could add later of course. YES. Plus heated leather seats and Climate Control


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another couple of thoughts on the subject Gary. 

Frankia's, as well as having a full hight garage (normal bikes go straight in as-is) you can also sit up full hight in the above bed if you like reading in bed, and without an overhead ledge sticking in your neck. Not many vans allow this -we looked hard enough!

They are one of only a few makes where you can still have changes made to the layout/specification to suit your own tastes, often at no cost. So if you particularly want something just add it. For instance we had two side opening garage doors instead of their usual side and back door. One side bedroom window was replaced in favour of a rooflight (this gives a solid wall to lean against and a view of the stars at night). We also changed the location of both the fridge and oven. Others often dispense with the shower in favour of another wardrobe, ect.

Ron


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

greygit said:


> We have found a Chausson van that ticks most of our boxes, one of the boxes being diesel heating, but I'm sure one sales "person" said that you have to have at least half a tank of diesel for it to work.
> Does anyone know if this is correct?
> Gary


I can't answer for the Chausson but it certainly is not the case with the diesel heating in our Frankia.

They are a bit noisy at start up, but fine when working temperature is reached, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*VW*



trek said:


> Hi Greygit
> 
> You said "one of the boxes being diesel heating, but I'm sure one sales "person" said that you have to have at least half a tank of diesel for it to work.
> Does anyone know if this is correct?"
> ...


Yes it is true.

I had a VW T5 with a Diesel heater. That went down to around 1/4 of a tank and then would not fire up.

Depends on how deep the fuel pick up is.

But you can fit a separate tank for diesel fuel for the heater.

Whilst it may be difficult to find and or claim back. The tax is lower on heating fuel.

TM


----------

